# Carp on the fly!! Bonefish of the north!!



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone here carp fish on the fly, lets here some stories, where, what fly, fighting stories, photos whatever, lets get em going!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, we run several flyfishing guide trips a year down here around Dayton, its pretty cool watching non-believers become adamant addicts!!! Most pics I have of me are decent fish in the 10 lb range, I just dont host them anywheres. We typically use 2 techniques, nymphs under an indicator works really well and for the more skilled casters, we will target tailing fish on the GMR flats with tiny nymphs, what a blast!
Just for fun, I turned 2 clients yesterday on a smallmouth trip into Longnose Gar addicts, thats my fav fish on the fly while my co owner is the Carp "KING", In Dayton, we have about a dozen of us that targer Carp all summer ( and winter) long!
I also would love to see some pics.
Salmonid


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

I never thought of Gar on the fly, that sounds very interesting, a buddy of mine caught a gar yesterday out of the river on a piece of white rope and no hook, it seems that he did his homework, what fly would you use for gar, him and I would love to find out, we have only had our fly rods about a week now and he hates his while I love mine. 
Last Friday, I headed to Salt Fork to take some advantage of the low water levels and tried to hook up with a carp, no luck as I am very new to this but I did happen to land a nice channel cat on my fly rod, not a 20 fight like I wanted but fun none the less!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, we use some modified rope flies, tied streamer style and we do use hooks in ours as I have taken smallies and crappies anda rock bass so far on this same fly. If you look at the GASSBAG website, ( Gar Anglers Sporting Society/Bowfin Anglers Group)youll see lots of posts on how to tie them and how tio fish them, its going against everything you ever learned about streamer fishing. If you want more specifics, send me a PM

Tight lines and dull teeth!!
Salmonid


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back when I was a kid my brother gave me a fly rod . I caught a ton of Carp on it but I wasn't fly fishing. I put mono on the reel and fished tightline with it. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good deal, let's keep em coming, I hope that there are more of you out there, and you are not all sitting in the lounge talking about your favorite beers!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Though I have never targeted carp while flyfishing I have caught one on a dry while fishing for bluegill. Have also caught them on nymphs while steelheading in the Rocky River. Long fights and lots of fun.  Biggest was around 10/12 pounds.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I was fishing a #14 Beadhead Pheasant tail nymph in the Mad at Eastwood Park about a month ago when I had a hard strike and broke off what felt like a big fish just after the hookset. Do you think it could have been a carp?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was fishing for crappie below Griggs with my 5wt, 4x tippet, and a 20 lb carp, a monster, took the fly. Worked it for a little over 2 hours but got it in!

I still target them every now and then and a BH PT is what I have had the most success with (but none like the monster above!). They have to be the hardest fish to catch on a fly rod.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

heard on the outdoor connection (980 am dayton sunday evenings) there is a carp on the fly tourney coming up, didnt get the particulars somewhere in n ky or sw ohio. didnt think it would be that big but from the replys here it might be. never targeted them but know of a few streams where some big ones hide, might have to try it this summer.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

From my experience, the two things you want to keep in mind are:

Dont' even try to catch them when they're spawning

Do not blind fish for them on a fly rod.

You're best bet is to find a local abused, under-appreciated river (they're less spooky in moving water), and sneak up on some tailing fish so you are using a shorter amount of line so you can detect the strike easier (or even better, see the fish eat the fly).

In the right situation, they are not difficult to catch at all.


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

The problem with me is just what you stated jsalkas, I am trying to blind fish for them and in shallow lakes and backwaters. Needless to say, it is not working out real well just yet, but i will get on to it! My experience will all pay off when I get to the Keys someday!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good points from all, I just wanted to add some comments of my own. correct, when carp are spawning, they can be tough but if you find a herd of em, throwing small flies into them will get you a fewhonest hitsas well as many snagged fish. It can be done and its always fun trying to figure out if they were fair or foul hooked. I will tell you that if there "cruising" around durring the spawn, youll never get one to eat. Look for the ones that are doing small circles in the same area with 1 female and several smaller males, the smaller males will aggressively eat flies, its just like salmon or steelhead fishing ( seriously) 

I do quite well blind casting for fish as long as Im throwing where I know there are fish such as under shady trees in the late afternoon, in eddy's below dams, etc. But you have got to know where they are and what there eating to be successful for them. ( some days there on, others there off) 

Just a few comments to add to your bowl of Wheaties....
Salmonid


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

What about using Mullberry looking flys, I have heard that they are very effective, although I suppose that there would have to be mullberry tree in the area for this to actually work. 
Just picking brains annd kicking tires


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Shortdrift is right on the Rocky,easy sight fishing and some nice carp,now if I only knew how to fly fish  There are also some great backwaters and hidden areas on Erie that are easy to wade that will get you a legit shot at a 20# plus. For a change try grass carp on top, I catch them by floating bread but I see them eating bugs and moss off the top all the time, I reckon you guys could match what they are eating and have a great time. I don't think they are as strong as a common carp but they make up for it with sheer size a 30# fish is not a problem in northeast Ohio.


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's one
Tuesday I woke up and being that I was on afternoon shift, I decided to head to Salt Fork and take advantage of the low water level. I tied on a green weighted nymph and started beating water. Soon after I was pulling in a 12 inch Channel. I was a little suprised but went back to casting, two three inch perch and a crappie later I had my second Channel on. This time a 15 incher that put up a small fight. After releasing the cat, I noticed that the heat and wind were on the way up, especially the heat, and with this I happen to notice that the carp activity was also on the rise. I had been throwing to tails and swirls all morning with no luck (carp luck). On one cast I had a very small hit and I went for the hook set and with this my fly line started to slice water. This is what I came for. My fight took my pulse rate up to a near heart attact level and I was about to scream for joy as I knew the fight would be on. I am not so sure what happen next, I really believe that the carp's heart rate was every bit as high as mine and my nymph came right for my head. My fight was over in less than 6 seconds, but I am addicted now. I had one more run taht morning and it was not the excitement of the first one as the hook barely made contact. The heat was just about to the insane degree and I headed out with Key West and bone fish on my mind!!
I hope that you enjoyed my Tuesday as I did!


----------



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

The only time Ive ever gotten a carp to take a fly is in water thats moveing at just the right pace. Just fast enough to keep the fly infront of them for a couple seconds Before its pulled away. From my experience the fish needs to be down stream on you at about 45 degrees. 
Ive only recently started to target them. Only caught 4 of them. Pickiest darn fish that ive ever casted a fly to. I think as more people start fishin for them well with a fly rod find better ways of catchin em on the fly.
Flip Pallot and lefty did an episode on walkers K a couple years ago. Flip destroyed em usein some lil shrimp flys used for bone fish. They would drift for them. Flip would place the fly upstream a couple feet of a fish that was muddin. He had his timeing down to a T. He would bring the fly away at just the right moment to trigger the fish into pursuit. Neat stuff. Gonna try to find this episode on vhs or dvd. Any body know where i might come across it?


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

mad river outfitters did an episode on carp w walkers cay u can get it off of their website or at the shop, i think they r working on another one also.


----------

